# Moving to Ravenna



## larapatterson

Hi

My name is Lara, my partner and I will be moving to Ravenna in the next few months for his job. I was hoping to meet some other expats when we get there that live around that area as I will not know anyone there. I currently don't speak Italian yet (I'm learning slowly).

Thanks
Lara


----------



## afm

Hi Lara,

I am moving in Ravenna next week but only till June. When are you moving there?
I am 26, female and moving for work/bf.


----------



## larapatterson

afm said:


> Hi Lara,
> 
> I am moving in Ravenna next week but only till June. When are you moving there?
> I am 26, female and moving for work/bf.



Hi

I'm moving at the end of the month, I'll send you an email once we get there. I'm originally from Australia also, whereabouts are you from in Oz?


----------



## afm

larapatterson said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm moving at the end of the month, I'll send you an email once we get there. I'm originally from Australia also, whereabouts are you from in Oz?


I am from Sydney, but I was born in Hong Kong and live here now. 
Do you know where you are moving to with Ravenna?


----------



## afm

Hi Lara,

Have you settled in? I have been in Ravenna since Saturday. My work is quite flexible. Happy to meet up whenever.


----------



## Gianluca

Hi Lara,

my name's Gianluca and I just moved to Ravenna (17 days ago)
I lived in Spain for 7 years and I wanted to move to UK, but I'm going to be in Ravenna for a while...
My girlfriend is from England and she is planning to move to Ravenna as well. (currently she is still living in Spain)
Since I don't know many people here and I'm used to seeing British and Irish people (I simply love people from there) I was wondering if you were around Ravenna and wanted to meet me up. I could help you about anything you need to know about Italy and the Italians and of course with the language.
If you fancy a chat we could meet up in the city centre (of course tell your partner as well)

looking forward to having your reply

Gianluca


----------



## ebgilding

*Hi - I'm in Ravenna!*

Hi!
I know you posted a while ago but I just got to Ravenna for work so if you're still around let me know!
Emma


----------



## ebgilding

Hi!
I'm in Ravenna atm for a few months - I'm 26 and have come here with my work. How are you finding it?
Emma


----------



## larapatterson

Hi Emma

I'm currently back in Australia visiting my family but will be back in Ravenna mid November if your still around and would like to catch up.

Lara


----------



## ebgilding

Hi Lara,

I bet your loving the weather over there - it's been raining all weekend here (the first wknd my boyfriend's been to stay as well!  )!

I'd still love to meet up as it's so hard to meet people when your language skills are still somewhat lacking and it would be nice to meet someone for whom Ravenna is also a new city!

Let me know when you're back. I go home for a week from 13th - 21st November but will be around any other time.

Have fun at home!

Emma


----------



## Nairb

Hi

My name is Matt and I'm a 26 year old Canadian who will be moving to Ravenna for work shortly. I don't speak any Italian, at least for now, and would like to meet other english speakers in the area. I see the last post made on here was quite some time ago, so I don't know how many people are left in town. I hope there are a few people looking to make a new english speaking friend. If anyone's got any advice on moving to Ravenna please let me know.
Matt


----------



## ebgilding

*I'm still here!*



Nairb said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Matt and I'm a 26 year old Canadian who will be moving to Ravenna for work shortly. I don't speak any Italian, at least for now, and would like to meet other english speakers in the area. I see the last post made on here was quite some time ago, so I don't know how many people are left in town. I hope there are a few people looking to make a new english speaking friend. If anyone's got any advice on moving to Ravenna please let me know.
> Matt


Hi Matt,

Yes I'm still in Ravenna. I've been here since October and learnt a bit of Italian. My boyfriend came over in January to join me but he doesn't speak any. What job do you do? I know a few other English speakers (from USA and malaysia) so let me know when you're in town and we can meet up!

Good luck with the move!
Emma


----------



## Nairb

ebgilding said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Yes I'm still in Ravenna. I've been here since October and learnt a bit of Italian. My boyfriend came over in January to join me but he doesn't speak any. What job do you do? I know a few other English speakers (from USA and malaysia) so let me know when you're in town and we can meet up!
> 
> Good luck with the move!
> Emma


Hi Emma

I don't know any exact dates yet for when I'm supposed to come to Ravenna, but I should hopefully be coming to Ravenna next week some time. I will be coming myself for 3 to 4 weeks to check out the town, find a place to live and finalize my contract with my work. After that I will return to Congo, pack up my house here, and return to Ravenna with my girlfriend. I work for a company called Baker Atlas as a hydraulic technician. I will let you know when I know what dates I will be arriving. I should hopefully know in the next day or 2. It will be very nice to know some people who I can communicate with for when I move there.

Matt


----------



## ebgilding

Nairb said:


> Hi Emma
> 
> I don't know any exact dates yet for when I'm supposed to come to Ravenna, but I should hopefully be coming to Ravenna next week some time. I will be coming myself for 3 to 4 weeks to check out the town, find a place to live and finalize my contract with my work. After that I will return to Congo, pack up my house here, and return to Ravenna with my girlfriend. I work for a company called Baker Atlas as a hydraulic technician. I will let you know when I know what dates I will be arriving. I should hopefully know in the next day or 2. It will be very nice to know some people who I can communicate with for when I move there.
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt,

OK that sounds good! If you need help finding a place I have a great estate agent who found me a really lovely apartment, close to the centre of the city. Let me know if you need her details. Are you buying or renting?
Ravenna is a really lovely town. I didn't know anyone when I came but took some italian lessons at a local school and met some people there. Everyone in the town is really friendly and will help you when they can. It's small so everyone seems to know everyone else and if you're foreign you tend to attract a bit of attention but it's not in a bad way!
Anyway, if you need any advice (phones, internet, bills etc - it's not the easiest to navigate!) let me know and let me know when ur about and we can meet up. 
Emma


----------



## Nairb

Emma

Sounds great, I will defenitely need a real estate agent when I get there. Although at this point I'm not sure how my contract is going to work when I get there, if it's me paying for my place or my company.
I will definetily need to take some Italian lessons when I get there. I will probably start myself on my PC soon. 
All that stuff about phones, internet etc you can give me some advice on once I get there.

Matt


----------



## Nairb

*Quick update*



ebgilding said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> OK that sounds good! If you need help finding a place I have a great estate agent who found me a really lovely apartment, close to the centre of the city. Let me know if you need her details. Are you buying or renting?
> Ravenna is a really lovely town. I didn't know anyone when I came but took some italian lessons at a local school and met some people there. Everyone in the town is really friendly and will help you when they can. It's small so everyone seems to know everyone else and if you're foreign you tend to attract a bit of attention but it's not in a bad way!
> Anyway, if you need any advice (phones, internet, bills etc - it's not the easiest to navigate!) let me know and let me know when ur about and we can meet up.
> Emma


Hey Emma,

Just wanted to give you a quick update. If all goes as planned, I will be arriving in Ravenna on February 26th. Don't know where I will be staying yet though, as my company is the one arranging my accomodations for this trip. Maybe we can meet up on the 27th or something since I will probably have the whole day free. Also how is the weather there at this time of year? Right now for me in Congo it's like 35-40 degrees C during the day, so I'm guessing I will need to bring a jacket or something lol.

Matt


----------



## stevo-afc

*bored.com*

hey, how you's doing?

Im in Ravenna working for a couple of weeks, i know its only a couple of weeks but i would just like to meet peole to go out and have a drink with...
My italian isnt too hot to say the least so anyone that can speak english would be good!!
I notice all the posts were ages ago, but i hope you's still check and maybe go out and have a drink, brittish stylee.. ha ha

Gimme a yell back

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Nairb

Hey Steve

I will be in Ravenna on Saturday night. So if you would like someone to hang out with that you can speak english with, I'll probably be free.

Matt


----------



## Nairb

Hey
Just letting anybody that is interested know that I'm now in Ravenna. If anyone is interested in meeting up with me. drop me a message.

Matt


----------



## swazi

ebgilding said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Yes I'm still in Ravenna. I've been here since October and learnt a bit of Italian. My boyfriend came over in January to join me but he doesn't speak any. What job do you do? I know a few other English speakers (from USA and malaysia) so let me know when you're in town and we can meet up!
> 
> Good luck with the move!
> Emma


Hi Emma and Matt!

My name is Noma and I'm from Swaziland( a small kingdom wedged between South Africa and Mozambique). I've been living here for about a year and a half now and am yet to meet english-speakers around here. If you guys are still here I'd love to meet up with you sometime soon!

Noma


----------



## ebgilding

swazi said:


> Hi Emma and Matt!
> 
> My name is Noma and I'm from Swaziland( a small kingdom wedged between South Africa and Mozambique). I've been living here for about a year and a half now and am yet to meet english-speakers around here. If you guys are still here I'd love to meet up with you sometime soon!
> 
> Noma


Hi Noma,

Yes we're still here - for the time-being anyway! I'll PM u my number and maybe we can meet up. What brought you to Ravenna?

Emma


----------



## choudaye

Hi everybody!

My name is Charly, I'm french and I arrived here one week ago for a job at Marini fayat group (french group). I am in Italy for one years at least i don't speak Italian but I will learn. Therefore, I would love to meet some English speakers.
Thank you in advance
ciao ciao
Charly


----------



## ebgilding

Hi charly,

welcome to ravenna! I still havent managed to meet noma yet as we work at different times but hopefully soon!
How are you finding ravenna?
I'm going back to England this weekend but will be back on Sunday - maybe we can arrange to meet one evening next week?
I used to speak some french but I've forgotten it all trying to learn Italian now!
Speak soon,
Emma


----------



## swazi

choudaye said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> My name is Charly, I'm french and I arrived here one week ago for a job at Marini fayat group (french group). I am in Italy for one years at least i don't speak Italian but I will learn. Therefore, I would love to meet some English speakers.
> Thank you in advance
> ciao ciao
> Charly


Hey Charly!
How are you? my email address is send me an email if you'd like to meet up for a chat! i'm free on weekends. i've been here for a year and a half and i'm yet to meet any native english speakers around here...so i know how you feel!

Noma


----------



## swazi

choudaye said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> My name is Charly, I'm french and I arrived here one week ago for a job at Marini fayat group (french group). I am in Italy for one years at least i don't speak Italian but I will learn. Therefore, I would love to meet some English speakers.
> Thank you in advance
> ciao ciao
> Charly


Oh - and if you're on facebook you could also add me - 

Ciaooooo!


----------



## Nairb

swazi said:


> Oh - and if you're on facebook you could also add me - Noma Mamba.
> 
> Ciaooooo!



Hi Swazi and Charly, I'm actually not in Ravenna at the moment but should be returning soon. When I get back we can arrange to meet up. And for Charly I also speak pretty good french as well.

Regards

Matt


----------



## choudaye

hi everybody we keep in touch, you can ask me on facebook c, see you guys


----------



## whitebird

Hello everybody! I'm a bit late to this thread. I am going to be spending the summer (June - August) in San Marino, not far from Rimini. I know Ravenna is farther north but I am looking for friends. I am a writer, English speaker, mid 50's and my partner is fluent in Italian. I would very much like to meet others, or at least chat with others, about Italy, Italian culture and perhaps help each other with Italian. Please feel free to reply here or by private e-mail. I'm also on Facebook. Grazie!


----------



## ebgilding

whitebird said:


> Hello everybody! I'm a bit late to this thread. I am going to be spending the summer (June - August) in San Marino, not far from Rimini. I know Ravenna is farther north but I am looking for friends. I am a writer, English speaker, mid 50's and my partner is fluent in Italian. I would very much like to meet others, or at least chat with others, about Italy, Italian culture and perhaps help each other with Italian. Please feel free to reply here or by private e-mail. I'm also on Facebook. Grazie!


Hi!

If ur ever in Ravenna give us a shout, it's lovely here now and by June will be even better I'm sure!

Emma


----------



## whitebird

ebgilding said:


> Hi!
> 
> If ur ever in Ravenna give us a shout, it's lovely here now and by June will be even better I'm sure!
> 
> Emma


Thanks Emma. I guess we can't post personal contact info here. Ravenna is only 50 km from where I'll be and I will be sure to give you a shout. Keep posting about Ravenna. What do you do there? Ciao!


----------



## MaidenScotland

whitebird said:


> Thanks Emma. I guess we can't post personal contact info here. Ravenna is only 50 km from where I'll be and I will be sure to give you a shout. Keep posting about Ravenna. What do you do there? Ciao!




Sorry no you cannot post personal contact details on here, this is to help protect you from spam and unsolicited contacts plus it stops the forum being turned into a pick up joint. Regular posters who contribute to the forum have private message facility to contact each other.

Maiden


----------



## Nairb

Hi Everybody

I just wanted to let anybody who is still in Ravenna know that I'm currently back now. I arrived last night. Charly and Noma, if you want to meet up let me know. I'm free pretty much any evening and on the weekends.


----------



## Nairb

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry no you cannot post personal contact details on here, this is to help protect you from spam and unsolicited contacts plus it stops the forum being turned into a pick up joint. Regular posters who contribute to the forum have private message facility to contact each other.
> 
> Maiden


Hi MaidenScotland

I see that you have Egypt as your current country. Are you by chance in Cairo? I have a coworker/Friend who is new in Cairo and I'm sure he would like to meet other expats. He is also Scottish. If you're located there let me know.

Ciao


----------



## MaidenScotland

Nairb said:


> Hi MaidenScotland
> 
> I see that you have Egypt as your current country. Are you by chance in Cairo? I have a coworker/Friend who is new in Cairo and I'm sure he would like to meet other expats. He is also Scottish. If you're located there let me know.
> 
> Ciao


 Hi. 

Thanks for the nice thought but I left Cairo for good last month but keep Cairo up on my profile as I still moderate that page. Please tell your friend to join the forum as we have details of expat groups on the forum

Maiden


----------



## Nairb

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thanks for the nice thought but I left Cairo for good last month but keep Cairo up on my profile as I still moderate that page. Please tell your friend to join the forum as we have details of expat groups on the forum
> 
> Maiden


I will let him know about it, hopefully he will be able to meet some people there.

Thanks


----------



## rusby

Hi there! I just moved to Ravenna with my girlfriend. 
I'm an Australian, although I spent the last year living in Belfast.
I'm working at the university here in Ravenna.
I'd be up for meeting up for a drink with other English speakers.

Also, does anyone know of a good place for Italian lessons?
We want to take lessons, once or twice a week.
(Most of the language schools I've found on the web,
only advertise short term, intensive courses).


----------



## Nairb

rusby said:


> Hi there! I just moved to Ravenna with my girlfriend.
> I'm an Australian, although I spent the last year living in Belfast.
> I'm working at the university here in Ravenna.
> I'd be up for meeting up for a drink with other English speakers.
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a good place for Italian lessons?
> We want to take lessons, once or twice a week.
> (Most of the language schools I've found on the web,
> only advertise short term, intensive courses).


Hi My names Matt
I'm here in Ravenna now and I'm free to meet up if you guys want, I just got back from Pescara today and am free tonight for sure, send me a message if you want to meet up.

Ciao


----------



## rusby

Nairb said:


> Hi My names Matt
> I'm here in Ravenna now and I'm free to meet up if you guys want, I just got back from Pescara today and am free tonight for sure, send me a message if you want to meet up.
> 
> Ciao


Hi Matt,

It'd great to meet up, although next week would work better for us.

Maybe we could meet up for one of the free shows at the Ravenna Festival?

eg the Minor Swing Quintet at the Piccolo Anfiteatro della Banca Popolare di Ravenna,
on tuesday at 7pm?

Sorry I'm new to the forum and haven't worked out how to send you a private message.

Ciao
Russell.


----------



## Nairb

rusby said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> It'd great to meet up, although next week would work better for us.
> 
> Maybe we could meet up for one of the free shows at the Ravenna Festival?
> 
> eg the Minor Swing Quintet at the Piccolo Anfiteatro della Banca Popolare di Ravenna,
> on tuesday at 7pm?
> 
> Sorry I'm new to the forum and haven't worked out how to send you a private message.
> 
> Ciao
> Russell.


Hi Russell,

If I'm here in Ravenna next week I will gladly meet up with you guys, I'm not 100% sure if I will be here or not as my company wants to send me out of country for some training. I should know in the next couple of days when and if this is happening. I will keep you posted and if it's possible we can get together.

Ciao


----------



## rusby

Nairb said:


> Hi Russell,
> 
> If I'm here in Ravenna next week I will gladly meet up with you guys, I'm not 100% sure if I will be here or not as my company wants to send me out of country for some training. I should know in the next couple of days when and if this is happening. I will keep you posted and if it's possible we can get together.
> 
> Ciao


Hi Matt.
Well we'll be in Ravenna for a year or something, so if at some point you or anyone else wants to catch up, just give us a shout.
Russ.

By the way, we haven't had any luck with finding Italian lessons so we're thinking of getting some software. (and trying to practise as much as possible!  )


----------



## choudaye

rusby said:


> Hi Matt.
> Well we'll be in Ravenna for a year or something, so if at some point you or anyone else wants to catch up, just give us a shout.
> Russ.
> 
> By the way, we haven't had any luck with finding Italian lessons so we're thinking of getting some software. (and trying to practise as much as possible!  )


Hi guys i'm from france and i live in ravenna for 1 years at least.so it could be nice to meet up. I don't speak italian yet, i will get some lessons from september. let me know ciao


----------



## rusby

choudaye said:


> Hi guys i'm from france and i live in ravenna for 1 years at least.so it could be nice to meet up. I don't speak italian yet, i will get some lessons from september. let me know ciao


Hi Charly! 

How are you enjoying Ravenna? We just spent a year in Belfast so compared to there, the weather is divine! We have been going to lots of music as part of the Ravenna Festival and some concerts at Hana Bi. It seems like a good time of year to be in Ravenna.

It would be good to meet up. I don't think we can post personal information or send personal messages, but you can look for us on the<snip>

We have also potentially found some Italian lessons but they won't start for awhile. Do you know how much you are going to pay? We are looking at paying 60euro an hour. There are 3 of us, so that will keep the price down. 

Russell.



Please do not advertise other sites. Private messaging is available to regular posters


----------



## choudaye

rusby said:


> Hi Charly!
> 
> How are you enjoying Ravenna? We just spent a year in Belfast so compared to there, the weather is divine! We have been going to lots of music as part of the Ravenna Festival and some concerts at Hana Bi. It seems like a good time of year to be in Ravenna.
> 
> It would be good to meet up. I don't think we can post personal information or send personal messages, but you can look for us on the<snip>
> 
> We have also potentially found some Italian lessons but they won't start for awhile. Do you know how much you are going to pay? We are looking at paying 60euro an hour. There are 3 of us, so that will keep the price down.
> 
> Russell.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not advertise other sites. Private messaging is available to regular posters


hi russel 

i don't really understand what you mean by "snip" .anyway it would be good to meet up . let me know for me in the evening or the weekend especially this week i'm available thursday to sunday. let me know /SNIP/
see you soon
/SNIP/


----------



## rusby

Hi Charly!

The SNIP is where my post has been censored, as I mentioned another website.
I imagine it is the same site you mentioned, but I can't find you on it.

Last concert down at Hana Bi tonight!
I'm going to be sad when it's over...

Russell.


----------



## rusby

rusby said:


> Also, does anyone know of a good place for Italian lessons?
> We want to take lessons, once or twice a week.
> (Most of the language schools I've found on the web,
> only advertise short term, intensive courses).


I found that there are a few different options for learning Italian in Ravenna,
for residents of Ravenna, advertised at the centro per l'impiego.

Russell.


----------



## choudaye

rusby said:


> I found that there are a few different options for learning Italian in Ravenna,
> for residents of Ravenna, advertised at the centro per l'impiego.
> 
> Russell.


ok sorry i live in ravenna , the best will be to meet up in the center let me know, i'm available the week after 6.30pm and the week end . I was not anymore searching for lesson (to busy) but it's starting to be easier so it could be interesting for me too we keep in touch


----------



## Mooon

Hello, 

All the posts on this thread are a bit old but I'm currently living in Ravenna, and very, very slowly learning Italian (without classes at this point.) It would be great to meet some other English speakers here so if anyone is around and would like to meet up, please let me know. 

I'm going to the UK for Christmas but I'll be back in the new year until the end of May. 

I'm 26, female and originally from New Zealand. 

M


----------



## Jo_W

Hi M and everyone on this thread.

My name is Jo, originally from Malaysia and moving in Jan 2012 to Ravenna. I lived in NZ for a few years. I have only started planning for my move and looking around online for rental places. Trying to get by with the italian sites with my basic knowledge of spanish and it's not easy! I was wondering how you guys got accommodations sorted? Any advice for a newbie?

Anyway, it's always nice to make new friends and to soak up some 'life lessons' from other people who have experienced the same. Let me know if you would like to meet up.

Cheers,

Jo


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jo_W said:


> Hi M and everyone on this thread.
> 
> My name is Jo, originally from Malaysia and moving in Jan 2012 to Ravenna. I lived in NZ for a few years. I have only started planning for my move and looking around online for rental places. Trying to get by with the italian sites with my basic knowledge of spanish and it's not easy! I was wondering how you guys got accommodations sorted? Any advice for a newbie?
> 
> Anyway, it's always nice to make new friends and to soak up some 'life lessons' from other people who have experienced the same. Let me know if you would like to meet up.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jo




Hi and welcome

Keep popping into the forum to see who is about.

Maiden


----------



## Mooon

Hi Jo,

I'm sorry about my very slow reply! I'm afraid I can't be any help with finding accommodation, my boss arranged mine before I even arrived. How did you get on with your search? If I can be any help once you're here let me know, and I'd definitely be more than happy to meet up 

M


----------



## Jo_W

Hi M,

I am finally here! Been finding my way around for 3 weeks now. It'd be fun to meet up. Let me know if you're free.

Hope you're staying warm.

Jo



Mooon said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> I'm sorry about my very slow reply! I'm afraid I can't be any help with finding accommodation, my boss arranged mine before I even arrived. How did you get on with your search? If I can be any help once you're here let me know, and I'd definitely be more than happy to meet up
> 
> M


----------



## Mooon

Hi Jo,

Wow, what a time to arrive here! 

I'd still like to meet up but I'm not sure how to arrange it on here - I don't think we're allowed to give our numbers or emails on here and I'm not sure I'd want to anyway... I work most afternoons and evenings but I finish at 4 30 on Fridays and I'm free all weekend.

M


----------



## MaidenScotland

Mooon said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Wow, what a time to arrive here!
> 
> I'd still like to meet up but I'm not sure how to arrange it on here - I don't think we're allowed to give our numbers or emails on here and I'm not sure I'd want to anyway... I work most afternoons and evenings but I finish at 4 30 on Fridays and I'm free all weekend.
> 
> M




We do not allow personal contact details on the forum as it leads to you being spammed. Regular posters of the forum can use the private message facility.

Why don't you tell us about your life in Italy.. keep us posted in what you are doing.


----------



## Mooon

Hi Jo, 

How are you finding Ravenna? I like it so much more now that it's warming up! Work is really busy at the moment but we have arranged a CS meeting at I Fanti (just off via Cavour, near Porto Adriana) for Sunday night at 6pm. I'm not sure how many people will turn up but it's an open invitation so if you'd like to join us you're more than welcome. We'll be downstairs, I'm short and blonde but you could just try introducing yourself to anyone 

Marama


----------



## MaidenScotland

Mooon said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> How are you finding Ravenna? I like it so much more now that it's warming up! Work is really busy at the moment but we have arranged a CS meeting at I Fanti (just off via Cavour, near Porto Adriana) for Sunday night at 6pm. I'm not sure how many people will turn up but it's an open invitation so if you'd like to join us you're more than welcome. We'll be downstairs, I'm short and blonde but you could just try introducing yourself to anyone
> 
> Marama




Hi

Why dont you start a new thread with this... so that it stands out.

maiden


----------



## Jo_W

Mooon said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> How are you finding Ravenna? I like it so much more now that it's warming up! Work is really busy at the moment but we have arranged a CS meeting at I Fanti (just off via Cavour, near Porto Adriana) for Sunday night at 6pm. I'm not sure how many people will turn up but it's an open invitation so if you'd like to join us you're more than welcome. We'll be downstairs, I'm short and blonde but you could just try introducing yourself to anyone
> 
> Marama


Hi Marama,

Sorry I didn't get your message till now. Been rather busy last couple of months and also being out of the country. But now I am back and probably solidly for a few months. Do let me know if another CS event is coming up. I will set a reminder to check this forum once every few days 

I think the moderator mentioned we can send private emails but I dont know how to do that. If you do, please drop me a mail and I'll reply.

Happy it's getting warmer!

Jo


----------



## 63vino

Anyone in Ravenna from US, UK, Canada?

Drop a note....

Im just here in Ravenna area.. Looking for housing now.

ciao
Tom


----------



## tftjr

Ciao tutti,

I'm late to this thread but I'm an American living just south of Ravenna in Milano Marittima. I've been here with my Italian wife for about a year and I've only met one other English speaker so I'd love to meet some of other people.

Please let me know if there are any meetings or other functions for Expats in the area. Thanks for any help.

Grazie,
Terry


----------



## NisKaur

Hi Jo

I just joined this forum today and noticed your post. Are you in Ravenna now? Did your move go well? My family and I just moved to Ravenna a month ago. We are residents of Scotland but I was born in Malaysia and it's good to know that there is a Malaysian here too  where in Malaysia are you from and how long are you here for?

Nischal


----------



## Kats

Ciao, I don't know if anyone will see this since it is a old thread... My husband and I have recently made to Ravenna, would love to here from any other expats in the area.


----------



## yosheryosh

Kats you posted in every single ravenna thread on the forum, I think we all know you're in ravenna now lol

oh by the way i'm thinking of moving there also, how is it?


----------

